# New to Singapore



## raja4u (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi
New to Singapore. We are Australian and been living in France and Switzerland before moving to Singapore. I am an international strategic management professional and I was consulting in Switzerland. The company I work for in Singapore is an American company that specialises in protecting buildings from termites and other pests. We supply to professional pest control companies. We found a great English speaking international non denominational church - Crossroads International Church. We live near Yio Chu Kang and are enjoying it here.
Cheers
Raja


----------

